# Watch part blanks. What am I doing wrong?



## iWoodPen (Mar 29, 2016)

I've bought all my materials for making watch part pen blanks. Including some retro dials to start with. If I ruin those blanks, it's no big deal. Part of the learning process. 

However, look at the pics. I'm putting them together using a thick CA. Specifically, gorilla glue thick. 

If you look at the blanks after I have glued some of the gears, you'll notice the gears and to a certain degree the braid has a dirty appearance. Well that transfer into the finished product or will the alumilite hide that? Right now, I'm totally unimpressed with my work. I'm a perfectionist to the nth degree and this will not work. I'm going to finish it, and go through the entire process just as a learning tool, but I'm curious what I'm doing wrong? I see other pens that are simply flawless. Before I start making the pens with my Franck Muller, Omega and Rolex dials, I need to be certain I have THIS down. 

 Any tips, in depth ideas are greatly, GREATLY, accepted and appreciated. I feel like I'm taking a lot from this group of folks, and not yet giving back. If I can master this, I'll be happy to do some extra videos and whatnot for all. I've got wood turning down, laminated blanks down, segmented.. 

But if I'm going to step up my game with regard to high quality watch parts pens, I think I need some help from you guys.


----------



## Woodguy95 (Mar 29, 2016)

Never made any watch part blank but I guess it would show but it would be minimal if it is just glue. You could take a utility knife and try to remove some of the glue that is on the watch parts. The glue will show less if it is laying flat on the watch part. Good luck


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 29, 2016)

I will add my thoughts here. You did not say what kit you are using. Whatever it is you have some thick issues going on there with some of those gears and putting on top of a thick Nylon /carbon fiber. 

First yes all dirt will show. It is clear resin you are using so cleanliness is a must. Next you need to color the tube because as you see the tube shows through the mesh. Next use med CA no need for thick. Handle as little as possible. Use tweezers or a fine needle nose pliers to handle the parts. Make sure your parts conform to the radius of the tube. You do not want high spots. Lay out a plan for your work before you start gluing. The more you do the more you can see certain things. When done laying out and gluing, do some caliper measuring to see where there is high spots. Sometimes just shaping the blank can avoid problems. Most of all have fun and use your imagination. Every watch part blank does not have to look the same. Be creative. Good luck.


----------



## ladycop322 (Apr 3, 2016)

I am the queen of watch part blank making lol   PM me if you need some one on one instruction.  I will be happy to help...from looking at your photos, you need to start over from square one...


----------

